
Symbolic math scripting with Java JShell - axelclk
https://github.com/axkr/symja_android_library/blob/master/symja_android_library/doc/jshell-usage.md
======
axelclk
Use the Java jshell to interactively evaluate symbolic math expressions with
the Symja library.

